# Man cave!



## jspier22

Come guys I know there are some good ones out there!!


----------



## Iceman2383

Here is mine


----------



## no1huntmaster

*man cave*

Here is my private 22 yard indoor range and proshopukey:


----------



## k'em-n-g'em

wow guys those are awesome! i have to improve mine!


----------



## corps

That is cool


----------



## Bullofthewoods

I had that same exact Clint Eastwood picture in my dorm room years ago. Had to give it to a single guy when I got engaged. That's how I got it and thems the rules.


----------



## Iceman2383

Bullofthewoods said:


> I had that same exact Clint Eastwood picture in my dorm room years ago. Had to give it to a single guy when I got engaged. That's how I got it and thems the rules.


My wife bought that for me one day out of the blue...i came home and it was hanging in the living room...the outlaw is one of my all time favorite movies...i got to move it into the cave when we bought the new house.


----------



## SHUEY

Whatever! Those aint so nice!

ENVY............

Nice Rooms Can I come over and play!


----------



## Iceman2383

SHUEY said:


> Whatever! Those aint so nice!
> 
> ENVY............
> 
> Nice Rooms Can I come over and play!


ANY Shooter for Athens is welcome at my house!!!


----------



## Flat Line

Very nice, i wish my house had a basement!!


----------



## flntknp17

Not as nice as those above, but here is my little corner of the basement. Spend my evenings here after wife and baby are asleep. I can shoot about 14 yards so I print scaled targets and put the block up on the work bench.











Bow wall









Simple reloading bench. I've never shot anything with a highpower in my life, but I love shooting and reloading for them!









Press and random storage









Matt


----------



## jlnel

flntknp17 said:


> Not as nice as those above, but here is my little corner of the basement. Spend my evenings here after wife and baby are asleep. I can shoot about 14 yards so I print scaled targets and put the block up on the work bench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bow wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple reloading bench. I've never shot anything with a highpower in my life, but I love shooting and reloading for them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Press and random storage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt


how do you like that pro bow case??


----------



## flntknp17

Just got it last week. Hoping it will be lighter than my old SKB for airline travel now that they want to charge for heavier bags. It is extremely well made and it appears to be an excellent value........time will tell.

Matt


----------



## arahoyt

Iceman, the Eastwood and Norris posters are a nice touch.


----------



## muddbone

I mean this in a good christian way...i hate all of you:teeth:


----------



## bgoode

I'm borrowing a computer right now while mine is being wrked on. As soon as I get mine back i'll post my man cave pics.


----------



## Iceman2383

arahoyt said:


> Iceman, the Eastwood and Norris posters are a nice touch.


You're forgetting about my Athens Accomplice, Kegerator, Babes in Camo calendar, and of course...Bad Boy BLVD. :wink:


----------



## Tax Lawyer

Mine will be done at the end of the month. It doesn't have a 22 yd range but it's pretty nice. :darkbeer:


----------



## killerloop

*Still in progress*

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=447648


----------



## Rembrandt1

This part of one man cave (basement).....the other is in the garage.


----------



## brandon_

Good Lord I need a better job.


----------



## road_kill

what the hell does a guy have to do to get a room like those.....geez!!!!


----------



## jlnel

brandon_ said:


> good lord i need a better job.


*x2.*


----------



## Hoosier bowman

*Ditto*



muddbone said:


> I mean this in a good christian way...i hate all of you:teeth:


I agree! :wink:
I am sooo jealous! :thumbs_up


----------



## CUbowhunter

must be nice. I'll have a man cave one day


----------



## 3D_shooter84

Iceman2383 said:


> ANY Shooter for Athens is welcome at my house!!!


I could definatley hang out in that man cave!


----------



## t-roys

I think of I'm gonna cry! I need a man cave!


----------



## Iceman2383

3D_shooter84 said:


> I could definatley hang out in that man cave!


Come on over! but don't get your all Ninja Accomplice mixed up with mine! lol the next investment im gonna make is a camo carpet


----------



## SHUEY

Iceman2383 said:


> ANY Shooter for Athens is welcome at my house!!!


I saw it hanging there!


----------



## drenalinxt

*Nice*

nice, some awesome rooms guy's


----------



## MightyElkHntr

Ditto on the new job... guess my archery shop is up for sale! Heck, some of these rival most of my competitior's retail shops!


----------



## Hoyt1010

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]
not much compared to the others on here, but here are a few pics of my much smaller room.. was much bigger but that room just became baby #2's.. I'm stationed in Germany right now and the houses are not near the size of houses in the states.. but it will do for now


----------



## Knappy

Very nice man caves!!


----------



## hotrodderscott




----------



## BowhunterJT

Here is my contribution. My pro shop complete. 10+ yard indoor range

JT:wink:


----------



## Hoosier bowman

BowhunterJT said:


> Here is my contribution. My pro shop complete. 10+ yard indoor range
> 
> JT:wink:


Nice setup there. I really like all the mounts.
Just one question. What is the big I-beam for? Just curious. :darkbeer:


----------



## daveswpa

*Indoor range*

The 22 yd indoor range is just friggin beautiful, wow, thats nice


----------



## SHUEY

Hoosier bowman said:


> Nice setup there. I really like all the mounts.
> Just one question. What is the big I-beam for? Just curious. :darkbeer:


looks like a string jig.


----------



## kcadstudent

wow those are sweet caves!!!


----------



## kcadstudent

so far all I have is about a 10 yard shot in my basement into a morell target hooked to the wall


----------



## BowhunterJT

Hoosier bowman said:


> Nice setup there. I really like all the mounts.
> Just one question. What is the big I-beam for? Just curious. :darkbeer:


Yes, a string jig. I stitch welded the electrical track to the I beam for strength and rigidity when stretching strings to 300 lbs. This also gives added weight to the jig which makes it very stable for pulling on them. It is really nice to make strings on this one.:thumbs_up

JT


----------



## NerdHick

Well I thought I'd post up the start of my Man Den.

The pool table and the "decor" of the room came with the house and I hope to put in some sort of poker table in the future.




























Its an old garage that was converted...

The "Man Cave" is in the basement, can't have much down there as it gets water when the weather is bad but I have an L type range, 16yds one way and 21 the other, 3 3-D's, a bag and a block...


----------



## SimanFF/EMT

Great looking rooms guys!


----------



## bigfishon

no1huntmaster said:


> Here is my private 22 yard indoor range and proshopukey:


dude!!!!! :mg::mg::mg::mg::wink:


----------



## BowKil

*Indoors*

























*Outdoors*


----------



## BowhunterJT

BowKil said:


> *Indoors*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Outdoors*




DUDE.....

Very NICE!!!!

I thought I had a nice area, which I do, but you really win here so far for a class act! 

JT


----------



## micah123

Iceman2383 said:


> My wife bought that for me one day out of the blue...i came home and it was hanging in the living room...the outlaw is one of my all time favorite movies...i got to move it into the cave when we bought the new house.


I Got the exact same picture too!


----------



## Rembrandt1

The ultimate man cave would have a urinal......


----------



## clayking

My cave consists of taking over the 4th bedroom in the house, split floorplan, in it I have desk, computer, tv, bookcase, ammo storage, bows, couch and treadmill. In the garage are my kayaks, and reloading equipment for shotgun and handguns. Gun safe in in the laundry room, next to my room. Archery range (20 yds) is out the door to the back of the house.........here's the pic of that..........................ck


----------



## Bowfreak

*Moving out*

Been stuck in the mechanical room in the basement for my archery stuff for 10 years. Finally broke down and took the plunge on a new shop. Still have a lot of work to do. Hopefully building counter tops this month and moving the rest of my stuff out of the basement.


----------



## migaloo

muddbone said:


> I mean this in a good christian way...i hate all of you:teeth:


x2 :wink:


----------



## oldschoolcj5

found this one over in general archery ... he's a thinker!

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1069794


----------



## don h

no space in the house so built a 16x14 in the backyard. still working on it but having a good time just the same.


----------



## Bax20ter

I love these guys, these are so sweet, nice jobs!


----------



## frog gigger

Nobody enters my cave without wiping their feet first.


----------



## tackscall

*Mine's coming along slowly but surely...*

A couple more weeks to go. You can see my daugher's contribution to the project, no way I can paint over that!


----------



## BowhunterJT

tackscall said:


> A couple more weeks to go. You can see my daugher's contribution to the project, no way I can paint over that!


It has great potential! Looks like work is in progress. Can't wait to see it completed.:thumbs_up

JT


----------



## naughty1

NerdHick said:


> Well I thought I'd post up the start of my Man Den.
> 
> The pool table and the "decor" of the room came with the house and I hope to put in some sort of poker table in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its an old garage that was converted...
> 
> The "Man Cave" is in the basement, can't have much down there as it gets water when the weather is bad but I have an L type range, 16yds one way and 21 the other, 3 3-D's, a bag and a block...


WTH is that next to the pool table? Manly men don't need no stinkin exercise!!! Ahhh, I got it! Its so you can take them running shots!!! LMAO. Just jealous, REALLY!


----------



## tackscall

naughty1 said:


> WTH is that next to the pool table? Manly men don't need no stinkin exercise!!! Ahhh, I got it! Its so you can take them running shots!!! LMAO. Just jealous, REALLY!


Id remove the legs from that thing and use it to take the garbage to the curb!


----------



## HoytFlinger

Let me hit the PowerBall tonight and I'll show you the man cave of man caves :tongue:


----------



## SplitBrow189

heres mine...


----------



## <*)))><(

Here are a couple pics of mine.


----------



## rublines

very nice man caves great ideas for us that are still in progress................:icon_salut:


----------



## Hoosier bowman

OK. I am finally going to start on my "man cave" in the next few weeks. Can't wait to show ya'll. I already got a rough idea where to start. See ya!


----------



## Hoosier bowman

tackscall said:


> A couple more weeks to go. You can see my daugher's contribution to the project, no way I can paint over that!


That looks like my house walls. My sister has the same name too. She used to write it all over the place, just for practice. :wink:


----------



## jarlickin12

Here is mine


----------



## kykiller

My humble dwelling.


----------



## hoytaddict

Here is mine. Not much, but its all I got.


----------



## jordyd19

my whole house is a mancave. When I get a wife I'd have it enough in line to get it impressive. It does make me want to align a project involving a bench, roll out cabinents, women in waders, somewhere in the basement. That 22yd range/proshop takes it I think.


----------



## AZBrewer

Nice Caves...Mine is a work in progress. I just took the room over, and still have to get everything into it. Someday it will be done. haha who am I kidding? They are never done!


----------



## Brent13

All are excellent caves. Any man-cave is a great cave.

Kykiller, love that collection of ducks, set and coming in. That is beautiful!


----------



## boomer22

These are great. I just started mine last week.


----------



## 09Dreamseason

mine is also a work in progress as it's my "spare" room in the basement and currently has Purple walls! Once the weather breaks around here and the snow clears I'll be moving out the excess boxes to the shed and painting the walls before I move my work bench and equipment back in.....

all of yours so far give me some GREAT ideas! I especially like the wet bar idea and flip down DVD screen.........I even have a 220 Garage Heater that's never been used, I might be able to find a spot for that too!:shade:


----------



## no1huntmaster

*man caves*

*Remember there is no such thing as a....... created in a week man cave. :secret:

Some of these take years to develope...hense the word cave. :smile:.*


----------



## kartracertj

You guys make me sick. I just lost my man cave to the new baby, I got demoted to a small closet to pile all my crap in. Oh well, my next house will definitely have an awesome man cave using several of you guys ideas. At least I didnt have to quit my hobby just downsize.


----------



## der_slayer

i am thinking of takeing over the basement in the house and turning the whole thing into a man cave...lol. i should have about 25 yards to shoot in the outer basement.I all ready built a place on the side to tie flies and reload. I haven't made my mind up on the rest yet.


----------



## JTW Jr

exterior of my man cave..taken when I was re-doing the roof on the house.










Yeah , its a mess , sometimes not so bad , but more often it is. Bader III 1 1/2HP variable speed belt grinder









9" disc grinder (reversible) & knifemakers vise









couple drill presses , dust unit , blast cabinet ( glass bead in this one , other one has alum oxide )









leather working room ( complete with fridge for those 115 Vegas summers )









I have two other rooms not shown , one was home to a Davis lathe and an Index 55 mill until a few weeks ago , shop is not under-going a remodel inside to change the layout to be more friendly , and to change wall config and do a full repaint and updated lighting


----------



## no1huntmaster

post #51 gets my vote.....?:mg:


----------



## JTW Jr

Doh...forgot one of the important parts , just outside the door of the mancave.... made for me by a friend.


----------



## gamoboy

must be a little scary shooting with the glass doors there. i know i would be scared


----------



## JTW Jr

gamoboy said:


> must be a little scary shooting with the glass doors there. i know i would be scared


Doesn't bother me a bit , if I miss that far off , I need another hobby. 
When my sons shoot , I have a protective wood cover that slides into place ( stored out of view ).


----------



## no1huntmaster

the man who dies with the best man cave wins


----------



## Hoosier bowman

no1huntmaster said:


> the man who dies with the best man cave wins


Agreed!


----------



## gamoboy

JTW Jr said:


> Doesn't bother me a bit , if I miss that far off , I need another hobby.
> When my sons shoot , I have a protective wood cover that slides into place ( stored out of view ).


understandable but accidents happen. i was shooting at 40 yards one day in my back yard and for some odd reason my arrow went flying 10 feet to the right.


----------



## Hoosier bowman

*Same thing happened to me.*



gamoboy said:


> understandable but accidents happen. i was shooting at 40 yards one day in my back yard and for some odd reason my arrow went flying 10 feet to the right.


Yes they do! I was with my dad shooting at 30 yeards and I for some reason flinched ukey: and sent my arrow woy off to the right where it hit a metal fence post and exploded. The bad thing is, my dad did the same thing about three shots later to the same fence post. Needless to say, we wer both mad!


----------



## CNC Machinist

Here's a few pictures of my man cave. I have 75 feet from wall to wall, but only shoot 20 yards. Outdoors I have 5 1/2 acres to setup my 3-D course on, and can shoot 90+ yards where my practice bale is now. All I have now for outdoor targets are (McKenzie Standing bear, Medium Deer, Beaver, Fox, Javelina, hen turkey, and a Coyote).


----------



## Rembrandt1

This is what I envision my den looking like someday.....an evening lounging around in a smoking jacket, cognac, and a fine cigar.


----------



## no1huntmaster

post # 87 is on his way to a real man cave


----------



## NY911

Rembrandt1 said:


> This is what I envision my den looking like someday.....an evening lounging around in a smoking jacket, cognac, and a fine cigar.



Shoot...I'd rather have this, a cold Coors Light, and a spit cup.


----------



## Iceman2383

NY911 said:


> Shoot...I'd rather have this, a cold Coors Light, and a spit cup.


AMEN! cept I'm more of a Miller Lite fan...spit cup's a must, and maybe a calendar with scantily clad women :shade:


----------



## Tax Lawyer

What is the purpose of all the books? 

I'll take pictures of mine later.....


----------



## dxtsealey

I would post a pic of my man cave, but my mother-in-law is currently occupying the space. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, the wife owes me big.


----------



## MHU

*my man cave*

not completely furnished yet but didn't want to junk it up too fast!!


----------



## MHU

*some more pics*

some more pics


----------



## NY911

MHU said:


> some more pics



Booyah~:darkbeer::slice:


----------



## RichP

My cave, and other hobby:


----------



## TedBoezaart

RichP said:


> My cave, and other hobby:


I'm not jealous at all... We share the same alternative hobby... One day when I'm big maybe I'll be able to do it right, like you :teeth: Those are some SWEET machines!


----------



## B-tech fanatic

lookin good fellas! Except you'e all missing one of these http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1113731
(sorry for the shameless plug


----------



## ORhunter

How did you get your ducks in the air like that...looks sweet


----------



## Iceman2383

B-tech fanatic said:


> lookin good fellas! Except you'e all missing one of these http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1113731
> (sorry for the shameless plug


Hey man, no excuses necessary for that plug...you do great work...wish i had some extra coin to spend on one of those bad boys for my cave/shop.


----------



## Hoosier bowman

*Other hobby?*



RichP said:


> My cave, and other hobby:


From the looks of it, your other hobby is home-made cabinets. Is that right? If so, those look great! Nice man cave! And nice tools!


----------



## RichP

Hoosier bowman said:


> From the looks of it, your other hobby is home-made cabinets. Is that right? If so, those look great! Nice man cave! And nice tools!


I like making anything out of wood. Nice way to pass some time during the long winter months.

I've been toying with making my own kitchen cabinets but haven't taken the plunge yet, it may be my next big project.


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Cool! Great looking work. I like to make wood grips for bows, but that's about as far as it gets. Glad to see someone is good at making such things. Again, great looking work.


----------



## ac777

RichP said:


> My cave, and other hobby:


I like your shop, I'm just remodeling an old garage to make it more wood shop friendly. I like the dust collector, that would be great to have.


----------



## mtjk

Not as fancy as some of them but prett big 55 ft long...


----------



## EdJ

That's awesome!



no1huntmaster said:


> Here is my private 22 yard indoor range and proshopukey:


----------



## JRN11

Some really nice rooms guys. I'm jealous.


----------



## JayP

*My Basement man cave*

Here are some pics of my man cave. I split the space with our laundry room but manage to have plenty of room. My bow press is apart so I could modify it for my PSE X-Force. I have about a 7 yard shot so I practice quite a bit on my form. My wife and 2 daughters practice as well and the wall is still intact.


----------



## buckeyboy




----------



## Badger SA

My little piece of Africa


----------



## BowhunterJT

Badger SA said:


> My little piece of Africa


Badger SA, I love your quote. LOL...NICE.

"Light travels faster than sound. This is why some people appear bright until you hear them speak. "

JT


----------



## EnglishKev

I built my man cave in the roof of my house as it was the only space available.
I didn't see why the spiders should have the whole roof to themselves LoL.

It's not very big (17' x 5 1/2'), but it gives me a space to work.
Sometimes I think it should be a 'crack' more than a cave due to the size, but the term 'mancrack' just does not sound right:mg:.

The bows mostly live in their cases downstairs as I can't be as*ed to keep carrying them up the ladder, plus they would take up too much space in the cave.

Kev


----------



## BowhunterJT

EnglishKev said:


> I built my man cave in the roof of my house as it was the only space available.
> I didn't see why the spiders should have the whole roof to themselves LoL.
> 
> It's not very big (17' x 5 1/2'), but it gives me a space to work.
> Sometimes I think it should be a 'crack' more than a cave due to the size, but the term 'mancrack' just does not sound right:mg:.
> 
> The bows mostly live in their cases downstairs as I can't be as*ed to keep carrying them up the ladder, plus they would take up too much space in the cave.
> 
> Kev


Hey English...

I thought you guys had to give up ALL of you guns across the pond there? and don't think about defending yourself with one because you're going to jail for sure if you did. Am I right or did I get that wrong. Didn't some guy there go to jail for a very long time for killing an intruder into his own home trying to defend his life?

Nature Nazi Liberals.

JT


----------



## Mattyv97

these are all some pretty sweet looking places


----------



## EnglishKev

Hey JT,

Some of us still have guns, the ones you can see in the picture are pre-charged pellet guns.
The cartridge weapons (long arms only allowed) have to be locked away in steel safes.
I have a permit (renewable every 5 years) for them.
Yes, Tony Martin was jailed in 2000 for the 'murder' of the burgular in 1999.
He was released in 2003 on appeal when his conviction was reduced to manslaughter.
If he hadn't followed the guy outside the house and shot him, and used an illegal shotgun, he would have been ok.
We can defend ourselves in our own homes if we fear for our safety.
We cannot commit retribution, or a pre-emptive attack.
It is however a very fine line.

Kev


----------



## BowhunterJT

EnglishKev said:


> Hey JT,
> 
> Some of us still have guns, the ones you can see in the picture are pre-charged pellet guns.
> The cartridge weapons (long arms only allowed) have to be locked away in steel safes.
> I have a permit (renewable every 5 years) for them.
> Yes, Tony Martin was jailed in 2000 for the 'murder' of the burgular in 1999.
> He was released in 2003 on appeal when his conviction was reduced to manslaughter.
> If he hadn't followed the guy outside the house and shot him, and used an illegal shotgun, he would have been ok.
> We can defend ourselves in our own homes if we fear for our safety.
> We cannot commit retribution, or a pre-emptive attack.
> It is however a very fine line.
> 
> 
> 
> Kev


Thank you for correcting me. I have been wondering about the "truth" for some time. You know, after I made that post I wondered if they were air rifles. I am glad for you that you haven't lost all of your gun rights. The ability to own a gun is the ultimate expression of freedom. You would be in trouble here in the states if that happened here as well. Can't shoot someone in the back or retreating.

Thanks again,

JT

P.S. Not trying to change this thread so please forgive me ahead of time.


----------



## AmishArcher

now that's being resourceful, Kev! Gotta make it happen somehow


----------



## tackscall

Ok everyone, post your best tip for mudding inside drywall corners. At this point I'm sanding mine with a chainsaw
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Blackhawkhunter

Rembrandt1 said:


> This is what I envision my den looking like someday.....an evening lounging around in a smoking jacket, cognac, and a fine cigar.


Me too, except I was thinking more a smoking jacket, cognac and a fine cougar.


----------



## tony s

Mine is under construction.


----------



## Rembrandt1

This one of the man-cave/trophy rooms.....not furnished yet. Hope to get furniture this summer.


----------



## LiteSpeed1

no1huntmaster said:


> the man who dies with the best man cave wins


I agree! But the bad part about that is, you're dead and before long some other bum will be enjoying the mancave you built.


----------



## Iceman2383

LiteSpeed1 said:


> I agree! But the bad part about that is, you're dead and before long some other bum will be enjoying the mancave you built.


Not with me haunting it LMFAO!


----------



## ryan76chev

Whats with the sabertooth buck? Pretty wild LOL!! :darkbeer:


----------



## deerslayer261

deff like the buck smelling the butt


----------



## Christopher67

These are some very nice man caves thats for sure.


----------



## brn2bwild

I guess I'll post mine too.


----------



## Aspirin Buster

These are great... cool man caves.


----------



## Hoythunter01

*Here's mine....*

This is my Sanctuary.


----------



## Hoythunter01

Two more...


----------



## ToddB

Hoythunter01 said:


> Two more...


Damn, your neat and organized, mines always a mess


----------



## sirkle

Hoythunter01 said:


> This is my Sanctuary.




:jaw:


----------



## Christopher67

Hoythunter01 said:


> This is my Sanctuary.



Awsome! :thumbs_up


----------



## sts3500

Man im so friggen jealous. Everyone has some great man caves! One day I'll get there. Just gotta convince her I need a house with a detached garage. lol


----------



## Aspirin Buster

Once I get mine figured out I'll post photos. These are great..


----------



## easyeriq

Hoythunter01 said:


> This is my Sanctuary.


There is a theme in your mancave, I just can't put my finger on it.
Could it be Hoyt?


----------



## daltongang

Okay I need a much better "Man Cave". Right now my cave is an old one car garage loaded with my wifes yard sale stuff. But it is slowly walking out to the garbage cans.


----------



## NewPragueArcher

Hoythunter01 said:


> This is my Sanctuary.


Thats a nice place!


----------



## brandon_

Rembrandt1 said:


> This one of the man-cave/trophy rooms.....not furnished yet. Hope to get furniture this summer.


Antlers or not, I'd have shot that guy out of fear.


----------



## Rory/MO

Hoythunter01 said:


> This is my Sanctuary.




Sooo... You shoot a Bowtech right?



That place is awesome!


----------



## Hoosier bowman

Rory/MO said:


> Sooo... You shoot a Bowtech right?
> 
> 
> 
> That place is awesome!


Nope, I think he shoots Mathews. It's pretty easy to tell.


----------



## Maxtor

Here's mine which is still a work in progress.......that's why the clutter of stuff on the work bench still


----------



## deertracker

TTT for a great thread! Mine is a work in progress, but will post some pics when I get a few more things finished.


----------



## pure havoc

daltongang said:


> Okay I need a much better "Man Cave". Right now my cave is an old one car garage loaded with my wifes yard sale stuff. But it is slowly walking out to the garbage cans.


dont be afraid to do it all at once better for her to be mad 1 time than a dozen times  and thats how I broke my wife of all the BS she tries to put out in my cave  If I dont need it and tis laying around its a trash item


----------



## seespotrun

Very nice set ups. Looks great with all the deer mounts. ttt


----------



## Arquero

I couldn't find the pictures of my man cave but this is my taxidermy/archery shop. I pretty much took over the maids quarters and this is where I spend most of my time at home. (My wife would say I spend most of my time at home on the sofa.)


----------



## TrykonSniper79

*Fortress of Solitude*

It is a garage, still a work in progress, waiting on the TV and DVD player. Plenty of room though and I can turn it into a night archery range, up to 20 yds.


----------



## zslayer

Lookin good guy's, lets see some more.


----------



## Christopher67

TrykonSniper79 said:


> It is a garage, still a work in progress, waiting on the TV and DVD player. Plenty of room though and I can turn it into a night archery range, up to 20 yds.



Very nice! :thumbs_up


----------



## BackwoodsBandit




----------



## FLDXT

Nice Guys...glad someone brought this back!


----------



## Turbo2Pete

tackscall said:


> Ok everyone, post your best tip for mudding inside drywall corners. At this point I'm sanding mine with a chainsaw
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It sounds like my tip is coming a little late - But what I do is to lay in the tape, Then with a 6" knife do ONE side of the corner, let it dry then do the other side.

I tend to lay on 3 coats over the tape, and need to do very little sanding.


Now I'm jealous! I'm working along the lines of english's space-I walled of a section of attic 16'x16' one wall is done with slotwall, where I'll be putting a bench for my reloading presses etc.


----------



## huntsmuleys

Here is my favorite room in the house,


----------



## Kahkon

Nice places guys....


----------



## KAMMANDO_808

hoythunter01 said:


> this is my sanctuary.


really like tha setup you got goin on.......


----------



## treeslinger2

Bowkil
That is some cave!!
If I lived in Michigan you'd be my new "best friend".


----------



## ohiobooners

*My new man cave*

Still need the pool table


----------



## ohiobooners

*a few more*

and the little spot where I watch my hunting DVD's


----------



## VanRijn

ohiobooners said:


> Still need the pool table


that bear skin rug is looking at me  and its laying on its paws.


----------



## cortiecole

VanRijn said:


> that bear skin rug is looking at me  and its laying on its paws.


I think it's a dog! LOL


----------



## PennArcher88

Iceman2383 said:


> ANY Shooter for Athens is welcome at my house!!!


Well I dont shoot Athens bows, but I do live in Athens, PA. Does that count.:darkbeer:


----------



## VanRijn

cortiecole said:


> I think it's a dog! LOL


that was the joke


----------



## Gig49

Your man caves are amazing fellas. I'm so envious


----------



## rccordrey

*Here you go*

Mine


----------



## tackscall

rccordrey that bear looks phenominal!


----------



## caribou77

First 4 are the basement. Last one is the living room. My buck will have to come down soon to make way for the bou in front of the tv.


----------



## ngurb

*my man cave*

no place i'd rather be.


----------



## bowhntng4evr

no1huntmaster said:


> Here is my private 22 yard indoor range and proshopukey:


I have one word for ya, damn.


----------



## Christopher67

ttt


----------



## drakemaster6

Those are some nice caves. I sure do miss mine.


----------



## #1Reezen

Those are some AWESOME man caves....I keep tryin to talk my better half into getting an "addtion" with one of those metal buildings.....Not too big, but just enough to get some man space and have a place to go tune my bow, and work on the motorcycle!!!


----------



## ohiobooners

*finally got the pool table installed*

Kinda crappy pic but its from my cell phone. Ya get the point tho :smile:



ohiobooners said:


> Still need the pool table


----------



## goathollow

That is an awesome woodduck mount. I've wanted one like that for 40 years!



kykiller said:


> My humble dwelling.


----------



## blazinsaddle

no1huntmaster said:


> Here is my private 22 yard indoor range and proshopukey:


ok, now that's not fair


----------



## racer102

*Cave*

Here's mine I can shoot 10 yd. open door and shoot 20 yd go across the street watch for cars and can get up to 45yd. All the rest of the stuff is for making manly type stuff and my MTF Bow Vises


----------



## Hoosier bowman

racer102 said:


> Here's mine I can shoot 10 yd. open door and shoot 20 yd go across the street watch for cars and can get up to 45yd. All the rest of the stuff is for making manly type stuff and my MTF Bow Vises


Holy Crap! You have some nice tools! I wish I had the money for them. I would be making stuff all the time. Nice setup. :shade::darkbeer:


----------



## punkcat

Rembrandt1 said:


> This part of one man cave (basement).....the other is in the garage.


I can come move those old junk cars out of there for you. FREE !!!!


----------



## 7designs

Wow, now I want my own indoor range.


----------



## JW2

Those are some nice caves guys! Good stuff!


----------



## clint999

wow guys those are awesome! i have to improve mine!


----------



## kbak67

racer102 said:


> Here's mine I can shoot 10 yd. open door and shoot 20 yd go across the street watch for cars and can get up to 45yd. All the rest of the stuff is for making manly type stuff and my MTF Bow Vises


holy crap! I used to think it was tough when we played football on my old street when I was a kid!!! awesome tools!


----------



## htb

no1huntmaster said:


> Here is my private 22 yard indoor range and proshopukey:




Dude , That is sick. You da Man!


----------



## wileycat

post my piics tomorrow.


----------



## Lagrange

I think every man ought to have his own cave darn it! Its a right of passage. It's purely and simply a must for every man...and I'm gonna march right into the livingroom and beg the wife for one too.


----------



## kgoold

Lagrange said:


> I think every man ought to have his own cave darn it! Its a right of passage. It's purely and simply a must for every man...and I'm gonna march right into the livingroom and beg the wife for one too.


dont do it man! Remember, its easier to beg for forgiveness then to ask for permission.


----------



## daveswpa

*Man card*

BEG THE WIFE?????

for a man cave?

come on, listen to yourself:chicken01:

Just do it, then post pics...


----------



## Bubba3sq

I'm so jealous!!! I hate all of you!!! LOL

My wife says I can build my own man cave once I have finished remodeling her house!!! Till then all I get is the dog house!!!


----------



## weston2009

gonna give this one a bump


----------



## BowhunterJT

kgoold said:


> dont do it man! Remember, its easier to beg for forgiveness then to ask for permission.


I concur!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BowhunterJT

*Man Card X's 10*



Bubba3sq said:


> I'm so jealous!!! I hate all of you!!! LOL
> 
> My wife says I can build my own man cave once I have finished remodeling her house!!! Till then all I get is the dog house!!!


With the utmost respect, I say the following.

"My wife says".... This is a prime example with what is wrong with the "Chick-a-facation" of men in this world today.

God help us, I'm all for equal rights but what is happening to all the John Wayne's off this world? All I see anymore is men sitting in the passenger side of their family cars while their wives drive them around and you never see one open the door anymore. That's because more women want the pants. Well I'm here to say the shivery is not dead and here's one for all the Wayne's left in the world.

JT


----------



## 1snapple

flntknp17 said:


> Not as nice as those above, but here is my little corner of the basement. Spend my evenings here after wife and baby are asleep. I can shoot about 14 yards so I print scaled targets and put the block up on the work bench.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bow wall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple reloading bench. I've never shot anything with a highpower in my life, but I love shooting and reloading for them!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Press and random storage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt


Nice traditional bows. nice corner to.


----------



## ckrich

BowhunterJT said:


> With the utmost respect, I say the following.
> 
> "My wife says".... This is a prime example with what is wrong with the "Chick-a-facation" of men in this world today.
> 
> God help us, I'm all for equal rights but what is happening to all the John Wayne's off this world? All I see anymore is men sitting in the passenger side of their family cars while their wives drive them around and you never see one open the door anymore. That's because more women want the pants. Well I'm here to say the shivery is not dead and here's one for all the Wayne's left in the world.
> 
> JT


Right on, I couldn't agree more! And that's more than likely the main reason I'm still single. Can't seem to find one that doesn't want to ride rough-shod over me all the time. :darkbeer:


----------



## bblanchard

BowKil said:


> *Indoors*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Outdoors*


:jaw::jaw::jaw: :greenwithenvy: That is Amazing!


----------



## 82ndArcher07

rccordrey said:


> Mine


That is a beautiful Bear mount on the wall, im jealous:wink:


----------



## harm_hunter

JTW Jr said:


> Doh...forgot one of the important parts , just outside the door of the mancave.... made for me by a friend.


too cool JT:wink:


----------



## pbuck

*My little hide away.*

Moved in the house last Aug. and I just now got my cave fixed up to my liking. I can shoot 18yds. and have the fridge stocked pretty well. I just have to step out the door and I can shoot up to 80yds. in the back yard. Gonna add a tv for videos sometime.


----------



## jwatts

Here's a few pictures of mine. My wife and I plan to buy the vacant lot next to us and then I can build the man cave I want. The one in my house will do for now though.





































And my closet/work bench. I have my arrow saw set up in here. This is where I cut and fletch my arrows and store my hunting gear.


----------



## mercert1

*man cave toys*

you guys need to add one of my shuffleboard tables! you can see them at mercershuffleboards.com. I need to take some pics of my theater in my home where i veg out! BUT my bow room is pitiful! not enought time in the day to re-do it! one day i will remodel in there, right now it is just good enough to work on my bows and that is it! I do get to shoot in my shop a little, i have 59' so when i am waiting on something to dry a sling a few arrows!


----------



## Noc-Buster

*Here's Mine*

This is my room!! These are some mounts I gotten over the years. Theres a other full strut turkey mount on the way.


----------



## Ldyhunter

Love the wall paper!!


----------



## TMall

jwatts said:


> And my closet/work bench. I have my arrow saw set up in here. This is where I cut and fletch my arrows and store my hunting gear.


By chance, is that a Marlin Goose gun?


----------



## noonesbusiness

Bowkill your my %$^%$# hero!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jwatts

TMall said:


> By chance, is that a Marlin Goose gun?


No, it's a Stevens 94F single shot. It does have a 36" barrel. It is in there because it is too tall for my gun safe. I plan to hang it over the closet door for decoration. It is a cool gun I inherited, but don't really plan to shoot.


----------



## Dredly

here is mine, still under work and I'm about to start on another room so its become a bit of a dumping ground... but its mine 

(I HATE 7 foot ceilings!)


----------



## kynknwl

Here is mine for now. I have a little corner to myself and the kids use the rest to play around with their stuff.


----------



## General-08

Here is mine. It's a work in progress. Been building the bar for the last couple of weeks, should be complete by this weekend.


----------



## Mapes3

WTH is up with ten or more bows in peoples caves?! thats awesome guys!!


----------



## Mapes3

Iceman2383 said:


> Here is mine



Without looking at whos it was i thought ive seen it in a video or two before lol. Thats awesome by the way


----------



## dmcclure

*Here is mine little Piece of Heaven*

Place to hang out, watch hunting, baseball, Football and anything else I want too. A must have for every man.


----------



## letsgobowhuntin

were does everyone get the cool banners and posters of archery stuff? Like the one above that says vapor trail. 
Thanks,


----------



## Heifzilla

letsgobowhuntin said:


> were does everyone get the cool banners and posters of archery stuff? Like the one above that says vapor trail.
> Thanks,


Probably from local pro shops.


----------



## nycredneck

letsgobowhuntin said:


> were does everyone get the cool banners and posters of archery stuff? Like the one above that says vapor trail.
> Thanks,


Ebay has them. If your patient they can sell for less than $30.00 and they can go as high as $50.00. I was following a Bowtech banner.


----------



## BowHuntingAus

Blackhawkhunter said:


> Me too, except I was thinking more a smoking jacket, cognac and a *fine cougar*.


Na, mate ya dont want one of those they just steal all ya money:wink: hahaha


----------



## buckslayer3

ttt. lets see some more.


----------



## defrost

caribou77 said:


> First 4 are the basement. Last one is the living room. My buck will have to come down soon to make way for the bou in front of the tv.


My dream place


----------



## JDS-1

*ttt*

Man some of you are living it up :mg: Awesome cave's...:darkbeer:

Sure beats my kitchen table :embara: but it works for me. I shoot along side the house out to 60 yards and it works. :darkbeer:


----------



## zippyz7

Mr. no1huntmaster WOW!!!!! If I win powerball tonight I'm going to build myself a cave like yours. Thanks all for great pics. zip


----------



## BOHTR

Here's my little get away room.........


----------



## ckrich

General-08 said:


> Here is mine. It's a work in progress. Been building the bar for the last couple of weeks, should be complete by this weekend.



Nice work on the bar! What type of wood did you use for the top?


----------



## Bullet_Bob

Wow some nice caves here.


----------



## Brad H

Couple pics of mine. I can shoot 25 yards in it.


----------



## General-08

ckrich said:


> Nice work on the bar! What type of wood did you use for the top?


Thank you very much! The top is a piece of White Pine, it's 4" thick by 22-24 inches wide. I had a small saw mill cut it for me. What started it all with the bar was I made a step out of the same type of wood for our sunken living room. I liked the way it turned out so much I decided to build a bar... but... the wife said no bar in the house because in her words "we already have to much "wood" in the house, so the man cave got it! I was thinking about building another and selling it. Kind of a "bar on a buget" thing. I saw Cabelas sold one for like $1200, I was thinking of selling one like mine for that $350-$500, need to get some opinions on the idea first.

Thanks again!


----------



## gun870guy

My hole I call a shop...


----------



## bowtech94

Let's see some more


----------



## mtmedic

We bought this house in March and I got part of the utility room so I can't complain. Nothing fancy but it works well...





























Have a few ideas but those will come in time.


----------



## Chaki17

Very cool pics!


----------



## gun870guy

mtmedic said:


> We bought this house in March and I got part of the utility room so I can't complain. Nothing fancy but it works well...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a few ideas but those will come in time.


I need more pics of babes in mine....


----------



## mtmedic

gun870guy said:


> I need more pics of babes in mine....


Some friends brought that back from Vegas for me. She signed it and handed it to them just for me!:wink:


----------



## amp713

wow.... i now know the true definition of mancave.

It starts with the line "something i will never be able to afford"


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

Just starting to put mine together , Bought the building on Monday ...


----------



## Christopher67

Dthbyhoyt said:


> Just starting to put mine together , Bought the building on Monday ...



SWEET!~ :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## chaseingmuleys

i love the pool table GO GRIZ


----------



## jwatts

Dthbyhoyt said:


> Just starting to put mine together , Bought the building on Monday ...


I'd say you have a pretty good start. That's gonna be nice.


----------



## mtmedic

chaseingmuleys said:


> i love the pool table GO GRIZ


Digging the Yankees sign but as for the pool table there is only one thing left to say... GO BOBCATS!!! :wink:


----------



## bowtech94

ttt


----------



## gun870guy

ttt


----------



## hunt123

gun870guy said:


> My hole I call a shop...


I like your press. Doesn't look too complicated to build. Kind of unusual looking fingers. Could you post a pic of your bow in it so I could see how they work?


----------



## SWMoArcher

hunt123 said:


> I like your press. Doesn't look too complicated to build. Kind of unusual looking fingers. Could you post a pic of your bow in it so I could see how they work?


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=9176723

This should help.


----------



## gun870guy

hunt123 said:


> I like your press. Doesn't look too complicated to build. Kind of unusual looking fingers. Could you post a pic of your bow in it so I could see how they work?


Its an Omni press


----------



## no alibi

*My mess!*

Heres mine,i know,i will clean up later.how you like the bow rack/holder i put together using my wifes quilt rack and an old guitar stand to tightin down my bows to do my work?


----------



## amp713

ttt any one got somemore i can drool over???


----------



## Les K

Man, some of you folks are so fortunate to have the space! Here in Southern California, space is at such a high premium that much of what I see would be next to impossible without being a multimillionaire!


----------



## Doorny22

no1huntmaster!! you are my frickin idol!!


----------



## hunt24x7

my little corner


----------



## no alibi

hunt24x7 said:


> my little corner


thats smoooove!


----------



## djb0616

My humble contribution...


----------



## Dale Thorp

Here's the center piece Im building My little man cave around. ITs 30 in. wide and 72 in. long.


----------



## badaxehunter

these are freaking amazing ohio booner dude you got it going on brother


----------



## metalnwood

In New Zealand the man cave is usually thought of as the workshop so it was interesting seeing a few photos with no tools. I know what you mean now though 

So here is part of my man cave, the other with the woodwork tools is currently under renovation as I dig out more space.. This used to be my home theater until I decided it was more useful for machines 

Heres one photo with it kind of clean and another a bit messy in the final stages of building a new CNC machine which will move in to the woodshop under the house. I am going to have fun with that CNC. 4x4 foot bed with 6" Z.


----------



## 12 Marker

I hope my man cave turns out. Its my garage thats 31'x27'. I just finished insulating and sheet rocking it and painting. Now time to just organize and clean. I will get pics up soon.


----------



## Okiearchery

Very Jealous! How well do the FOBs work?


----------



## munsonRN

It's not a hunting man cave per se, but it's one of my favorite past times. 

7.2 Surround sound. You can FEEL the bass when gun shots or explosions occur. i have my own popcorn machine. LOVE it.


----------



## Hanover Hydro

Started on mine today. It is currently in the basement but need more room so relocating to the garage. I am taking one 10' bay and partitioning it off and leaving the other 2 bays for a car and a jon boat.


----------



## Deer Eliminator

Starting mine next month. I already have a 20 yd. 3 lane range on one side of the basement. Now its time to put in the shop on the other side.


----------



## ohiobooners

Thanks man....seems most peoples caves on here are pretty amazing. Good job guys!



badaxehunter said:


> these are freaking amazing ohio booner dude you got it going on brother


----------



## ab2

Wow there are some nice man caves! I need a bigger garage so I can add on my archery room. Wife won't let me have deer mounts in the house but going to have to wait until I buy a farm with some land. Can't wait!

Here's my little spot so far with my younger brother. Nothing fancy. I love fabrication and working on my cars is my other hobby besides Archery.


































































Some of my handy work.


----------



## NY911

Woah.........you win.


----------



## mtmedic

ny911 said:


> woah.........you win.


ditto!!!


----------



## pt0872

Ok.....I'm officially going to kill myself now.



ab2 said:


> Wow there are some nice man caves! I need a bigger garage so I can add on my archery room. Wife won't let me have deer mounts in the house but going to have to wait until I buy a farm with some land. Can't wait!
> 
> Here's my little spot so far with my younger brother. Nothing fancy. I love fabrication and working on my cars is my other hobby besides Archery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of my handy work.


----------



## ab2

ha! Thanks guys, but my garage compared to my buddies is nothing. Man he has a nice set up. The Silver Viper is mine..may it rest in peace. The rest are his cars. He had some rare ones.


----------



## tjb50cal

wow awesome toys, you need a mans only mansion not just a cave or barn lol


----------



## mtmedic

ab2 said:


> ha! Thanks guys, but my garage compared to my buddies is nothing. Man he has a nice set up. The Silver Viper is mine..may it rest in peace. The rest are his cars. He had some rare ones.


What happened to them?


----------



## 138104

Seriously, I hate you and your friend! LOL! 

Very nice toys!!!


----------



## ab2

mtmedic said:


> What happened to them?


Nothing happened to his cars.

This is what happened to my 950 Rwhp Viper I built. RIP.











All that custom fabrication on that Viper I did and gone in 60 seconds! 

Pretty big blower on it. Everything was custom fabricated except the blower.


----------



## Christopher67

ab2 said:


> Nothing happened to his cars.
> 
> This is what happened to my 950 Rwhp Viper I built. RIP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that custom fabrication on that Viper I did and gone in 60 seconds!
> 
> Pretty big blower on it. Everything was custom fabricated except the blower.




Ouch!


----------



## ab2

Ah it was okay. My insurance company took care of me and then got into something unreliable unlike the Viper. Fun car but too expensive to maintain. Clutch job is like $10-14K to do. That is why I have my own private garage. Can't afford the repairs. lol! I am actually selling my Ferrari and Lambo to try to buy some land for hunting. Not into cars as much anymore. I have more fun in a 4 wheeler than I do in these cars. Just not worth the price tag.

Here's the replacement that came in for the Viper some time back with my wife and I.


----------



## bmxrider11976

i have a bicycle....


ab2 said:


> Ah it was okay. My insurance company took care of me and then got into something unreliable unlike the Viper. Fun car but too expensive to maintain. Clutch job is like $10-14K to do. That is why I have my own private garage. Can't afford the repairs. lol! I am actually selling my Ferrari and Lambo to try to buy some land for hunting. Not into cars as much anymore. I have more fun in a 4 wheeler than I do in these cars. Just not worth the price tag.
> 
> Here's the replacement that came in for the Viper some time back with my wife and I.


----------



## tjb50cal

dang sweet replacement...


----------



## Monsterbuck48

all this makes me so jealous..


----------



## cold1984

The top pic is mostly my sports equipment & the bottom is the work station. It'l be better one day lol


----------



## MOC

Oh, my.....close the thread. Viper guy wins by a landslide.


----------



## zhunter62

Wow that all i can say. You have more toys then i have house. Holy cow. make my little 10 by 10 corner look like a pin hole. very nice.


----------



## CAO716

Anyone else have something to post, PLEASE! How bout the hard working blue collar guys mancave full of deer heads, half naked hotties and BEEEEERRR!, thats a real man cave, not fantasy land up there. I'm not jelous, call me a hater if you want, but lets go back to reality. It is impressive though!


----------



## pt0872

what do you do for a living? Or did you hit Powerball?

Replacement for my Durango would probably be a Ford Focus.


----------



## ab2

CAO716 said:


> Anyone else have something to post, PLEASE! How bout the hard working blue collar guys mancave full of deer heads, half naked hotties and BEEEEERRR!, thats a real man cave, not fantasy land up there. I'm not jelous, call me a hater if you want, but lets go back to reality. It is impressive though!



You can't be serious. lol

For one I am a college drop out, I didn't like school and if I couldn't work with my hands I didn't like it. I worked many blue collar jobs and farms. You ever bail 80lb bails of hay at 10-12 hours at a time? That is work. I didn't take this thread as I am better than you type thread when it started...but what you posted is kind of a loser mentality. Everyone in here has worked hard in getting what they got. So don't assume I was handed stuff because I wasn't.

anyways..Just for clarification I do not own the clean looking garage with the muscle cars. I own the garage with the bend pak lift with all the clutter and tools. It's all guy stuff and would invite hot gals in here but my wife would chop off my nuts if I did.


----------



## ab2

pt0872 said:


> what do you do for a living? Or did you hit Powerball?
> 
> Replacement for my Durango would probably be a Ford Focus.



I wish I hit the powerball...but nope. I am just a person who couldn't find his way when I was young and just had the smarts to listen to others and take some chances that I wasn't comfortable with. I was working hourly jobs and just decided I wanted to do more so I got into sales about 18 years ago when cell phones first started becoming main-stream and then just worked it from there. I eventually got into other kinds of sales (legal sales..lol) and right now unemployed from being laid off last year. I am in the midst of starting up a software company with people I know who are good at software because god knows I am not. My advice...surround yourself with people who are doing better than you and learn as much as you can. You be surprised what you will pick up. I am no where near being rich and still have some big goals ahead of me for my wife and I.


**by the way these cars are a waste of money. Don't get them. Buy land.


----------



## oregon bowman

pt0872 said:


> Ok.....I'm officially going to kill myself now.


wow this all is amazing but the millers would need to be lincons for me lol


----------



## RickH78

No jealousy here. Cuz how you supposed to put a dead deer in the back of one of those things?


----------



## daltongang

Ok I give up! I have a rusty '83 4x4 Chevy and my man cave is just a corner of the garage that ins't taken over by mowers or my sons bikes.


----------



## ab2

Irish_25 said:


> No jealousy here. Cuz how you supposed to put a dead deer in the back of one of those things?


Funny you should mention that...I think I got a picture of a dead deer on the back on the Ferrari. I will have to look for it. i did it as a joke. I got a Dodge Durango with 200K miles I use for hunting and a trailer to haul dead deer. Works for me. Just replaced the entire front suspension a few days ago myself. What a pain in the arse that was.


----------



## zhunter62

ab2, Kudos to you man, i wish i had toys like that. the viper is my dream car. but for now i am getting ready to move into my first house and start some wood working project. man sweet garage.


----------



## MikeM300

I was thinking if I owned a sportscar would a lumber rack on the roof interfere with the aerodynamics?? And I will race them anyday of the week in my truck, I have an F-350, 6.0 Powerstroke, FX4 offroad........um did I mention I would race any of those cars anyday of the week that has 6+ inches of snow on the road. My archery man cave is in the corner of my cabinet shop man space.


----------



## Arrowing

Here is my humble abode from the bottom of the stairs, to my cubby under the stairs, to the den area, to my 7 yd indoor range that extends into the crawl space, to my 20 yard range in the back yard.


----------



## buckinnuts

here mine


----------



## Iceman2383

letsgobowhuntin said:


> were does everyone get the cool banners and posters of archery stuff? Like the one above that says vapor trail.
> Thanks,


I shoot for Vaportrail, they sent it to me as part of my shooters package


----------



## JHENS87

some awesome man caves for sure. me and the wife are lookin at buying a house soon. my requirements=2 car garage and full basement for archery range. she isnt quite going for the full range yet, but ill get the point across somehow

iceman i didnt get anything from vt, might have to give mikey a call lol


----------



## Jellio

Here's my little slice of piece and quiet. I actually spend more time here than my living room. This is ten years in the making. About the only thing I need is chrono.


----------



## aberg

I would take any of them...


----------



## tackscall

*Finally*







I still have some trim and lighting to do but for the most part I


















'm done


----------



## La Wildman

ab2 said:


> Wow there are some nice man caves! I need a bigger garage so I can add on my archery room. Wife won't let me have deer mounts in the house but going to have to wait until I buy a farm with some land. Can't wait!
> 
> Here's my little spot so far with my younger brother. Nothing fancy. I love fabrication and working on my cars is my other hobby besides Archery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of my handy work.




Are they hiring where you work????...lol....WOW!!!!!


----------



## jlnel

i like the superbird!!


----------



## bucknut1

ttt


----------



## jlnel

lol, love the skunk!!



buckinnuts said:


> here mine


----------



## jimk59

no1huntmaster said:


> Here is my private 22 yard indoor range and proshopukey:


Gotta ask what kind of lighting you have? Really bright, very nice.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

Have the inside almost complete ,still have a few things to get and put in ..


----------



## brandonxc

My up and coming man cave, its not very big, 10x10 room, but its all mine, muhahahhaha


----------



## brandonxc

ab2 said:


> Ah it was okay. My insurance company took care of me and then got into something unreliable unlike the Viper. Fun car but too expensive to maintain. Clutch job is like $10-14K to do. That is why I have my own private garage. Can't afford the repairs. lol! I am actually selling my Ferrari and Lambo to try to buy some land for hunting. Not into cars as much anymore. I have more fun in a 4 wheeler than I do in these cars. Just not worth the price tag.
> 
> Here's the replacement that came in for the Viper some time back with my wife and I.


Kind of hard to haul a deer in a lambo

Crazy cool though


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

My portable AC unit in my Man Cave


----------



## Dick Cox

Here is my blue collar man cave!!


----------



## bohmer2

ab2 said:


> Nothing happened to his cars.
> 
> This is what happened to my 950 Rwhp Viper I built. RIP.


This may be the greatest post and photo in AT history. A Paxton super charger next to a can of generic diet soda.

For those of you not into cars, this is like a photo of a Carbon Matrix next to a can of Natty Light!!!


----------



## hogasm

Had a 69z28 with 302 cross ram 4's and a muncie 4 speed......sold it and bought my first house with cash


**by the way these cars are a waste of money. Don't get them. Buy land.[/QUOTE]


----------



## jlnel

bohmer2 said:


> Carbon Matrix next to a can of Natty Light!!!


Nice!!:beer:


----------



## sharpshooter359

Here's a couple pics of my man cave which is my every day livingroom. Luckily my wife and kids are very much into cabins and hunting.


----------



## FL904_Bowhunter

Heres my man cave, it's in my bedroom since im a college student i dont really have endless funds, or room haha. It'll do for now till i can get more and go bigger.


----------



## hunter74

My man cave still in the works.


----------



## gnorris

these are awesome man caves!!!


----------



## jlnel

lot of nice "caves", but I have a question - how many of you guys "*tidied"* up before taking the pics. My lil spot, I am ashamed to photograph it and post..LOL


----------



## tackscall

jlnel said:


> lot of nice "caves", but I have a question - how many of you guys "*tidied"* up before taking the pics. My lil spot, I am ashamed to photograph it and post..LOL


I took my pics right after the last piece of trim went up. Its destroyed already!


----------



## FL904_Bowhunter

Mine stay's clean almost all the time because i hate it bein cluttered, i wanna try to keep it lookin as professional as possible lol, but it has it's days haha


----------



## weston2009

lets see some more!


----------



## txhunt

Awesome keep 'em comin'. Makes me want to go clean up and take some pics!


----------



## SavageBows

Here is my space. I would be happy to trade for the one with the corvette's though! Hahaha


----------



## tackscall

That is a SWEET shop Mr. Scott


----------



## SavageBows

Thanks bud!


----------



## BrownDog2

Rembrandt1 said:


> This part of one man cave (basement).....the other is in the garage.


I really like these tops.


----------



## pns

all you need is a split window and your set.


Rembrandt1 said:


> This part of one man cave (basement).....the other is in the garage.


----------



## weston2009

back to the top


----------



## tsacain

delete.


----------



## tsacain

Dthbyhoyt said:


> Have the inside almost complete ,still have a few things to get and put in ..


I have this exact same painting. I found it at a thrift store a few months ago and love it. Nice man cave.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

mounted my 2011 archery gobbler today in my man cave , am going to finish it off with some moulding around wood and some leaves , acorns , dirt , etc


----------



## rhughes14

i thought i was jealous of the Dillon press until i saw the corvette! to say i,m envious is an understatement!!!!


----------



## Mineisbigger27

Here is my man cave in the house. Im a fly fishing guide in NY and own a fly fishing school so this is my home in the home.
















MY man cave outside is my garage 4 bay in which I do my other passion making hot rods and customs Like this


----------



## Featherbuster

*Here is mine*


----------



## rupejosh

Ttt


----------



## Two Bears

This won't fit in the cave...


----------



## pro57

very nice man caves,and work shops. Here is my little peice of heaven.


----------



## pro57

Very nice man caves!!! Here is my littlepiece of heaven.


----------



## nonamebob

nice setups, post 'em i need ideas too


----------



## 13bonatter69

nice


----------



## NY911

pro57 said:


> Very nice man caves!!! Here is my littlepiece of heaven.


Sweet use of available space!


----------



## navyman20

def jealous of alot of these man caves...someday ill have one..but i am getting lots of ideas for the future!


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP

Not mine but... its the nicest one i've ever seen.


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP




----------



## deertracker

ONEiiSHOTiiDROP said:


> Not mine but... its the nicest one i've ever seen.


You sure that's not a new Cabelas store opening up? That's crazy.


----------



## protonvx

That has to be a lodge of some sorts.


----------



## Quackersmacker1

Nice


----------



## jjlenehan

ONEiiSHOTiiDROP said:


>


how did you get pictures from my new house? i didnt want anyone to see them yet:wink:

on a side note, really like what i have seen. nice caves men.


----------



## Switch734

BowKil said:


> *Indoors*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Outdoors*




wouldnt be complete without the mudjug haha nice!


----------



## jwedel1777

I counted 59 Whitetails mounts-and I dont think they are all the same ones.


----------



## ONEiiSHOTiiDROP

protonvx said:


> That has to be a lodge of some sorts.


not a lodge, its some medical professionals trophy "room". From what i understand he is someone who works with doctors to create the radiology plans for patients. like top echelon stuff. only a few ivy league medical students have a chance at getting a position like this. and the mounts aren't just his, he takes his kids hunting too.


----------



## goathollow

I'm going to sit my wife down and make her look at every page of this thread just so she knows there other people in the world as ate up as I am about hunting!!!

Great man caves!!


----------



## TheHunter831

Awesome man caves!!!!!!!!!!!! Wish i had one.

Keep um comin!


----------



## bfoot

Here is mine in my basement. A little over 20 yds end to end, so can use as shooting range in the winter. I have a press, draw board, arrow holder and shelf, shelves with bow hangers to hold some of my 20 or so bows.


----------



## FlinginCarbon

bfoot said:


> Here is mine in my basement. A little over 20 yds end to end, so can use as shooting range in the winter. I have a press, draw board, arrow holder and shelf, shelves with bow hangers to hold some of my 20 or so bows.


Can I come over and play???:tongue::tongue:


----------



## copperman

bfoot, ya have enough bows? How ya find time to shoot them all?


----------



## protonvx

ONEiiSHOTiiDROP said:


> not a lodge, its some medical professionals trophy "room". From what i understand he is someone who works with doctors to create the radiology plans for patients. like top echelon stuff. only a few ivy league medical students have a chance at getting a position like this. and the mounts aren't just his, he takes his kids hunting too.


My grandfather was the type of hunter that went on trip 2-3 times a year for several years all over North America and had no where near that many mounts. But then again, he literally only got a mount done if it made it into a record book at the time. So, all of his fit in one average size room. He also ate or donated the meat from anything he hunted. That's why I only hunt what I will eat and don't worry about mounts.


----------



## jimrau

It is a little messy with the motorcycle guts everywhere. But the bike is running again and I'm shooting in the shop on my custom sized targets.


----------



## weston2009

bump it !


----------



## Thansen

deertracker said:


> You sure that's not a new Cabelas store opening up? That's crazy.


Agreeded Holy s... i need to make more money that wasn't cheep to tag all them critters. Wonder if they were all bow shot???? All very nice though.


----------



## dmgiss

Tagged in for possibly more..Awesome thread!!


----------



## woodmaster

My wall in my "Man Cave"


----------



## Kstigall

I wish I would stop looking at this thread as my sense of self worth takes a beating every time _and_ I find myself hating on someone new!


----------



## DeerHuntin79923

Awesome thread!!!

Am working on my Man Cave.


----------



## bucknut1

unreadl


----------



## holyink

Whoa!!


----------



## USMC#1

Very nice! Thanks to everyone that has shared their ideas. Now I have to get working on mine...


----------



## balamb1991

Rembrandt1 said:


> This one of the man-cave/trophy rooms.....not furnished yet. Hope to get furniture this summer.


+1 for the deer's ***** on the wall.


----------



## BrownDog2

Dthbyhoyt said:


> My portable AC unit in my Man Cave


How does the AC work? how many SQ feet are you cooling?


----------



## 64220511473out!

I don't have the space right now.:angry: Shopping for a bigger house and a room for a man cave is an absolute must!


----------



## letsgobowhuntin

My favorite was the camo blades on the ceiling fan.......these are the minor details that make a job complete. Nice job.


----------



## haldermand

JayP said:


> Here are some pics of my man cave. I split the space with our laundry room but manage to have plenty of room. My bow press is apart so I could modify it for my PSE X-Force. I have about a 7 yard shot so I practice quite a bit on my form. My wife and 2 daughters practice as well and the wall is still intact.


the Reds flag pretty much completes it :thumbs_up


----------



## flynh97

tackscall said:


> View attachment 1083936
> I still have some trim and lighting to do but for the most part I
> View attachment 1083934
> View attachment 1083932
> View attachment 1083933
> 'm done


Dude, that first bear mount is awesome! love the sign. haha


----------



## BuckshutrJR

no1huntmaster said:


> Here is my private 22 yard indoor range and proshopukey:


Bad a**


----------



## 3Dshooter68

I love this thread!! Hope to have mine done soon!!


----------



## bucknut1

great thread


----------



## Bowman87

Iceman2383 said:


> Here is mine




I've seen this man cave in a couple YouTube videos lol


----------



## ghoster808

Too embarrassed to show mine! It's has slowly evolved into a storage shed lol. I gotta go through it as I'm sure I could make a small fortune putting stuff up on the boards of all the various fishing, knife, hunting, and multitude of various gun forums I belong to.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt

BrownDog2 said:


> How does the AC work? how many SQ feet are you cooling?


Just plug it in ,install vent tube in window that pulls out the hot air ( just like a window unit AC ) , will have to drain water from time to time .. I ran a hose from mine and drilled a hole through floor and ran hose from unit so I don't have to worry about drainng it ..
I am cooling around 450sf


----------



## siowabowhunter

Not a very good pic but heres one half on my "TOY BOX"


----------



## siowabowhunter

Here one side of my TOY BOX


----------



## steeld3_4

Just finished mine! 

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dampland

*I hate you all!!*

(SO JEALOUS !!!!!!!!!!!! )


----------



## Bowhunter536

One shot one kill


----------



## XArmy

My barn out back....


----------



## kirk007




----------



## siowabowhunter

XArmy said:


> My barn out back....


love the KTM's!


----------



## XArmy

siowabowhunter said:


> love the KTM's!


Me too!!! :thumb:


----------



## meatmiller

Surely there are some new caves out there. Lets bump this one back up^


----------



## twostroke24

If its the same guy...iceman I have watched a pile of your youtube vids and learned a ton.....recognised the bench and curtains from the videos. I liked the DIY vid on the ghost blind if I could have found the materials here in canada I would have made one by now. lol beaut man cave fella





Iceman2383 said:


> Here is mine


----------



## Sluggersetta901

Nice man caves... I'll post some pics of mine up tomorrow


----------



## blazinsoles

One thing Ive noticed while flipping through all these awesome rooms. Either nobody owns guns or they are ashamed to have a safe in the caves? Is it some sort of archery talk etiquette to not mention guns.... lol?


----------



## Z_rock01

Pics of mine coming soon.. Been in the works to long now


----------



## AzizaVFR

The noisy section in the garage.


The clean, quiet section in the front room of the house. This is used for all gun work/maintenance along with bow string making.


----------



## BowhunterT100

Featherbuster said:


> View attachment 1250523
> View attachment 1250524
> View attachment 1250525
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Awesome I love it


----------



## Mudlick1

Here's a partial shot of my room. 32 x40 and I still don't have enough room. Time for a hunting barn to get constructed!


----------



## meatmiller

Surely there are some new caves out there!


----------



## b0w_bender

this is our man cave for 2 weeks out of the year.


----------



## COWBOYSFAN008

Sweet!


----------



## copperman

http://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/06/03/2df61f4e91b13b4cb3f8fd1fa48c18b8.jpg Nice purse Mudlick1.............lol


----------



## b0w_bender

copperman said:


> Nice purse Mudlick1.............lol


He he he that is funny 
in case everyone else missed it...It took me a while to find it too.
It looks like it is that new "Urban Manhattan Sparkle Camo" and it comes complete with matching pink boots.  

I know I know that's harsh, I hope Mudlick1 can take some good natured ribbing :boink: :icon_1_lol:


----------



## Bub commander

Awesome pics


----------



## fastrr

Good looking stuff guys!


----------



## Mr-Mike




----------



## progolferv1

no1huntmaster said:


> Here is my private 22 yard indoor range and proshopukey:


i need this


----------



## AnimalMother224

great looking man caves!


----------



## NY911

NY911Coors Light Castle. LOL


----------



## BuffaloRidge Bowman

Well soon I will have to add to this... right now I am renting a house with a single stall detached uninsulated garage... BUT WE JUST BOUGHT A HOUSE!! The new house has a 3 stall, vaulted ceiling, heated garage...OH BOY!!! I cant wait to deck it out!! This thread has given me some great ideas!


----------



## fletched

Here is my little home shop.


----------



## gfm1960

twostroke24 said:


> If its the same guy...iceman I have watched a pile of your youtube vids and learned a ton.....recognised the bench and curtains from the videos. I liked the DIY vid on the ghost blind if I could have found the materials here in canada I would have made one by now. lol beaut man cave fella


this is the guy you're thinking he is.he has some great youtube videos


----------



## CContres24

I'm pretty much jealous of every one of these.


----------



## Medicmgk79

Keep em Coming guys!!! Giving me plenty of ideas for my den!! cant call it a man cave since the whole family will be using it since we all shoot!!


----------



## BGagner

These are pretty sweet guys. It gives me some great ideas as the wife and I are about to purchase our first house


----------



## BGagner

NY911 said:


> NY911Coors Light Castle. LOL


NY911 your cave is truly awesome man. I love the layout and everything about it. There have been some good ones on here, but I'm digging this one. I think partly because it reminds me of my Grandpa's man cave he had before he passed. Awesome stuff!


----------



## NY911

BGagner said:


> NY911 your cave is truly awesome man. I love the layout and everything about it. There have been some good ones on here, but I'm digging this one. I think partly because it reminds me of my Grandpa's man cave he had before he passed. Awesome stuff!


Thanks! Sadly, this house is for sale and we will be moving into a bigger house with a not so ideal basement.....I hope to recreate as much as I can but it will never be "this one"


----------



## GFL

Thansen said:


> Agreeded Holy s... i need to make more money that wasn't cheep to tag all them critters. Wonder if they were all bow shot???? All very nice though.


Yes,they were all taken with a bow.


----------



## Mauritian

Here's my cave with Wine fridge, whisky cabinet and of course a beer fridge.
I can press my bow, take 5 steps and shoot at 35yds outside when its not raining. If it's raining though, I take 10 steps and shoot 30 yds inside the house. (When the wife isn't home obviously:wink:













View attachment 3692825


----------



## Philprop

When my wife and I first bought our house I said at some point I wanted a bar. After a flood in the basement forced us to tear out the entire basement I began my plans for our new basement. It took a couple of years making sure I got everything exactly how I wanted it. It's still need some minor finishing work like mouldings but I'm mo than pleased with m bar section. I'm a sucker for bar and booze paraphernalia And have more glasses than I will ever need but I don't care. 

Also the room behind the bar is my work room/storage room/archery room. Once I get my she'd built in the backyard that will be my real man cave/fun place of the house. Lol


----------



## Utbowhunter70

nice caves!


----------



## gfrechette

Just got this done in time for the super bowl on the big screen.


----------



## dannyjwhite10

You guys are making me jealous.


----------



## Blacker80

Some great looking rooms for sure.


----------



## Kelley1992

Pretty cool caves! one day ill have one!


----------



## Mauritian

gfrechette said:


> Just got this done in time for the super bowl on the big screen.
> 
> View attachment 3701697
> View attachment 3701689


If your wife comes down to watch a movie, it's no longer a mancave....:wink:


----------



## mikeja

I'm jealous.


----------



## Ritchie9452

Nice Man caves


----------



## buckblaster308

jealous


----------



## neiabowhunter

all look awesome


----------



## Gordy77

Dang, i was expecting some small stuff. There are some serious man caves in here!


----------



## fireman127




----------



## fireman127




----------



## BGagner

Fireman127.... Incredible. I think you win haha


----------



## pabuck

Here's my cave

























Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## nolan3387

Awesome thread


----------



## HawaiiRoo

very cool, i've got a long way to go.


----------



## BIP

Mine is small but holds my goodies....
















There is shelving to the left of the safe to hold bows in their cases, packs and shooting accessories. To the right is a two tier closet organizer to hold all my hunting clothes.


----------



## tote

James Bond stuff right there!


----------



## AttilaTheHun

Subscribed


----------



## frankiecruzer

BIP said:


> Mine is small but holds my goodies....
> 
> View attachment 3733666
> 
> View attachment 3733674
> 
> 
> There is shelving to the left of the safe to hold bows in their cases, packs and shooting accessories. To the right is a two tier closet organizer to hold all my hunting clothes.


 Oorah 



2015 Matthews Z2 
Addicted to hunting
USMC Semper Fi


----------



## BIP

A couple of the side walls....


----------



## xtysonmx

Some of these are pretty awesome!


----------



## daveswpa

BIP said:


> Mine is small but holds my goodies....
> 
> View attachment 3733666
> 
> View attachment 3733674
> 
> 
> There is shelving to the left of the safe to hold bows in their cases, packs and shooting accessories. To the right is a two tier closet organizer to hold all my hunting clothes.


This is cool as hell.......i really like it


----------



## drturi

A few of mine still have a few things to finish. I have a gun room with safe and storage for all my clothes, a tv/bar area, pool table area, area for some of my mounts and the archery room.


----------



## drturi

Few more


----------



## Ctrider

drturi said:


> A few of mine still have a few things to finish. I have a gun room with safe and storage for all my clothes, a tv/bar area, pool table area, area for some of my mounts and the archery room.


What kind of floor is that? It looks good but more than just concrete.


----------



## drturi

Stained Concrete


----------



## livinadream

It's filthy right now, but here's "THE HORNETS NEST". Built inside my shop










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mattafliving

Not as big as some of yours but it works for me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BCBowtech

My Man Cave...


----------



## bowhunter509

So many awesome man caves and set-ups.


----------



## georgiabuckdan

Ill bite. Mine has a bathroom and a shower to the left. Small but a good spot to brood and hatch my quail. Lol


----------



## Frank509

These are some nice man caves. Great job!!


----------



## wastnawayagn

mattafliving said:


> Not as big as some of yours but it works for me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice setup.


----------



## mattafliving

wastnawayagn said:


> Nice setup.


Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rod bender

livinadream, you haven't seen filthy!  awesome looking place!


----------



## Boxerguy8888

unfortunately my man cave is my self made 10×10 shed that must house all my hobbies from bows to ham radio to harley. But that 10×10 of space is all mine!


Sent from my LG-H900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Winston_7

BIP said:


> Mine is small but holds my goodies....
> 
> View attachment 3733666
> 
> View attachment 3733674
> 
> 
> There is shelving to the left of the safe to hold bows in their cases, packs and shooting accessories. To the right is a two tier closet organizer to hold all my hunting clothes.


Please tell me you have a book to pull to open that! That is so cool!

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BIP

Winston_7 said:


> Please tell me you have a book to pull to open that! That is so cool!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


I wish. I am thinking about adding an actuator to open/close the door.


----------



## Kstigall

Every so often I pop into this thread......... to make myself feel like a real loser! I hate you all (those folks with the cool man caves)!

What I have is more "adolescent cubby" than "man cave".


----------



## One_Shot_2016

Great job guys. Awesome. I have some work to do.


----------



## Memmax

Fireman,
I've got that same mural on my basement wall.


----------



## S B W

Nice!


----------



## TGPumpkin

My husband wants a hidden room in a future house as well, but I married a nerd and it will probably have gamer stuff in it. Lol


----------



## dsully999

I picked up a ton of ideas for my basement. Thanks guys. I have room for a 25 yard range too.


----------



## primal-bow

livinadream said:


> It's filthy right now, but here's "THE HORNETS NEST". Built inside my shop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hey that e-35 looks just like the one i sold to you...lol


----------



## getn'lucky

Kstigall said:


> Every so often I pop into this thread......... to make myself feel like a real loser! I hate you all (those folks with the cool man caves)!
> 
> What I have is more "adolescent cubby" than "man cave".


Oh I feel your pain...I never had an actual cave but a room that at least all my crap was consolidated into. Now it has a bed because my wife wants to be on the same level as my 14 month old....so.....
I have stuff in the shed, garage, attic, 2 closets and a rec room,.
Need a new house so badly.


----------



## livinadream

primal-bow said:


> hey that e-35 looks just like the one i sold to you...lol


There a good reason it looks familiar. Lol

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## bsour84

I second that. Jealous is an understatement


----------



## Nockdeep78

Here's one side of mine.


----------



## cooperjd

i want to go live with nockdeep!


----------



## getn'lucky

cooperjd said:


> i want to go live with nockdeep!


Don't need to live with him but really want to hunt with him!
Wow is all I gotta say


----------



## bigpamusky

UNREAL :mg::mg:


----------



## cooperjd

not my "cave" yet, as the basement has a long time and a lot of money left for me to finish.

but here is my office on the main floor. 3 more shoulder mounts coming hopefully by the end of the year, 2 whitetails and an impala. a blue wildebeest euro will also be in the mix.


----------



## bow assassin

VERY impressive Nockdeep! Which states were those deer taken if you don't mind answering?


----------



## bow assassin

Cooperjd love that Muley! Hopefully some day I'll make it far enough west to find one.


----------



## primal-bow

wow!!
some super nice man cave here!


----------



## jdillinger

Yea I'm jealous


----------



## VisionCasting

Dang! That's nice.


----------



## VisionCasting

daveswpa said:


> This is cool as hell.......i really like it


Want one of those!


----------



## MNzach

Here mine is for now still need to get going on building a detached garage in the back yard


----------



## BillieGates

This has to be the greatest thread on archery talk!


----------



## DonJuan14

sweet setup!


----------



## DonJuan14

nice collection!


----------



## DonJuan14

just enough space!


----------



## DonJuan14

like how you did the dart board backing.


----------



## DonJuan14

like the pool table!


----------



## DonJuan14

To have a cnc machine would be a dream


----------



## 70641

My man cave and shooting area..Is 20 yards across the basement so it makes it nice for paper tuning, chronograph shooting or just practicing on a daily basis....


----------



## 70641

Additional pics....


----------



## Fdale's Finest

Going through major cabin fever so cleaning up the man room and day dreaming of whitetails running under my treestand!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Squirrel

Nice. I miss Yuengling, I can't get it here in TX.


----------



## skanakam

Real good


----------



## skanakam

I have similar bow press


----------



## Fingershooter67

Test


----------



## EyeIrritant

Well, it's it the dreaming stage, but how 'bout this:





































And yes, that is a virtual me standing there.


----------



## 74Superlead

BIP said:


> Mine is small but holds my goodies....
> 
> View attachment 3733666
> 
> View attachment 3733674
> 
> 
> There is shelving to the left of the safe to hold bows in their cases, packs and shooting accessories. To the right is a two tier closet organizer to hold all my hunting clothes.



Quick Robin! To the Batcave! Or is that THE man cave!


----------



## Sandro

You are lucky ones, i have a little corner in the garage. All the rest of the house take my toys.


----------



## Keith James

Still working on mine. Will post pics soon.


----------



## wvguy1971

Those are some really nice setups


----------



## Leftyjeff

Wow


----------



## Leftyjeff

Cool


----------



## Leftyjeff

Great


----------



## pconover

cool pics.


----------



## White Falcon

*Man Cave*

Mine


----------



## White Falcon




----------



## smorse2314

Definitely need a personal indoor range in my basement. Would make things a lot easier.


----------



## lilzoob2

My new man cave.


----------



## bmwlife1976

It's a work in progress









Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## brettbrett

here is mine not very big and a bit messy right now been working a ton but have some plans to re org it soon


----------



## brettbrett

View attachment 5860921
View attachment 5860937
View attachment 5860953
View attachment 5860969
View attachment 5860985
here is mine not very big and a bit messy right now been working a ton but have some plans to re org it soon my 12 yd indoor range lol and weight training area


----------



## brettbrett

and its definitely time to build a new target I have an idea and if it works out ill post it up


----------



## JRHOADES20

Tag


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brettbrett

View attachment 5862417
View attachment 5862425
my tiny piece of the basement
12 yd range
View attachment 5862433
View attachment 5862441


----------



## brettbrett

View attachment 5862449
View attachment 5862457
this is my room the pics didn't post


----------



## jmatthews28

want


----------



## Arrie

Can't see the bows in the pics....but they are there.. ;-) I stand inside the man cave and can shoot out to the targets 20 yards away. My other hobby is super bike racing... so have to juggle the space I have. But was lucky enough to buy a house with 4 garages... ;-). We even shoot untill 10pm at night using flood lights. We all shoot in the family...so works out well.


----------



## 927f

I need to step it up.


----------



## 927f

Is that a 250cc on the left?


----------



## 927f

I would have to agree.


----------



## 927f

You can get some yardage in that room.


----------



## douglasjwood

Getting there. Sorry for the mess, still organizing. Just got some cheap cabinets installed tonight!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## ChadD.

Just started work on mine. I don't use my pump house shed for anything, and was able to put an 8' bench in it. I built a press with both axis pivots, which allows me to swing it mostly out of the way when not needed. The bow vise is mounted to my press frame, and is plenty usable even if I don't swing the press out of the way. 

I will sheet the wall with some peg board on the one side by the door, and some leftover hardwood flooring will finish out the wall with the window. 

I have a set of lower kitchen cabinets to fit under the bench, which will provide 3 drawers and a cupboard. Arrow saw and fletching jig will not be permanently mounted, as they won't be needed too often. 

I have a decent size barn if I need go shoot indoors, and a 100 yard range in my field, so no need to shoot in my workshop/pumphouse... just seemed like a good use of some otherwise wasted space.

I'll put up more photos when I wrap up, but it'll be a minute. It's Halibut Season!!!


----------



## tmorgan11

nice


----------



## douglasjwood

One more tool added to the man cave. Got a small shelf up to set the target and built a swing down paper tuner. I can shoot out to 20 yards inside the house now!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Arrie

927f said:


> Is that a 250cc on the left?


Sorry for late reply. It is a Honda CB150R race bike for short circuit racing and once a year we do a 8 hour endurance race. 4 riders per team...on a GoCart track. Great fun. The bike on the right is my BME S1000RR regional race bike 200 rear WHP. A beast.


----------



## Arrie

Sorry.... small key boards and BIG fingers don't mix...lol. BMW S1000RR not BME...lol. And as you can see...I am a Rossi fan.... ;-).


----------



## PaBowhunter12

Unfortunately I don't have one yet.


----------



## Dreamer

A new addition to the archery side of the cave


----------



## NJASON99

I definitely need a bow press in my cave!


----------



## douglasjwood

Sweet! I too, need to fabricate a press for my man cave.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## vinhvt

Looks expensive!


----------



## Dreamer

vinhvt said:


> Looks expensive!


the stand or the press? The press wasn't too bad (used my fantasy football winnings), and the stand I used scrap lumber for. All it cost me was the hours of varnish and sand, varnish and sand, varnish and sand....


----------



## drturi

Needs to be tidied up a bit.


----------



## douglasjwood

Very nice!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## NC BowDaddy

Y'all are making me jealous!


----------



## FlatIslander

lilzoob2 said:


> View attachment 5836705
> View attachment 5836713
> View attachment 5836721
> View attachment 5836729
> 
> My new man cave.


Ah, just perfect with hockey up on the TV


----------



## WirgmanUSMC

I know it isn't archery, but my man cave room is primarily my gun room, my archery stuff all stays in the basement on my other work bench since I have a 20yrd range down there. But this is my gun room for what it's worth!


----------



## Dreamer

WirgmanUSMC said:


> I know it isn't archery, but my man cave room is primarily my gun room


There is a whole other 'home archery shop' thread. This one is for man caves of all kinds. Garages, gun rooms, wood shops...


----------



## Derrick760

I am still working on it. 






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmeyer214

Pretty sweet rooms!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## IndianaOutfiter

Wow, those are awesome. Gave me some good ideas.


----------



## Jhurley70

Gave me some good ideas

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreamer

Derrick760 said:


> I am still working on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


how do you like the ammo plant? I'm torn between the Hornady AP and the Dillon progressive


----------



## Derrick760

Dreamer said:


> how do you like the ammo plant? I'm torn between the Hornady AP and the Dillon progressive


I don't have any experience with Dillon, I just like that I could use all my existing die sets


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AUDuckSlayer

I figured I would bump this up. I'll be working on my basement in a few weeks. Thinking of doing a couple of barn wood walls for my deer and turkey mounts. Post up you pics if you have barn wood walls.


----------



## general65

Here’s mine


----------



## MossyOakMomma

I am gonna start working on my "She Shed". Hope it goes better than Shelia's and doesn't burn down.......lol
Good looking rooms guys.


----------



## BGagner

MossyOakMomma said:


> I am gonna start working on my "She Shed". Hope it goes better than Shelia's and doesn't burn down.......lol
> Good looking rooms guys.


Haha classic. Good luck with it  Post pics as you go 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Two Flints

This is my combined Civil War guns, air rifle, and archery work shop upstairs in my garage. I keep all my toys here and it has become my “getaway” heaven . . .


----------



## sharpshot123

I need to step my game up...


----------



## sharpshot123

anyone else have an olympic recurve mancave?


----------



## KineKilla

Spent a while building mine when I first moved into the place...


----------



## crsavage2002

I can shoot 11yds in my cave.


----------



## lukeblatt2

Man, these types of hangouts are life goals!


----------



## Jhorst

Ya these man caves are a lot cooler than mine .


----------



## rabada52546

Cool!


----------



## Noel Kendall

Dreamer said:


> how do you like the ammo plant? I'm torn between the Hornady AP and the Dillon progressive



When i went into loading pistol cartridges to participate in IDPA and USPSA events I initially purchased a Hornady Lock n Load progressive with the case feeder. I did a bunch of research and questioned friends about the pluses and minuses of the Hornady and the Dillon. I was not new to reloading metallic cartridges, but had always used single stage presses for rifle cartridges. I loaded 10K+ rounds on the Hornady with reasonable success but never could get the case feeder to work correctly. I watched every YouTube video, talked to Hornady reps, and asked a couple of shooters I knew also owned Hornady reloaders without ever being able completely resolve some problems. 

I sold the Hornady with some difficulty due to little market acceptance, I might add, and bought a barely used Dillon 650 with a case feeder. There was a little bit of a learning curve - but there generally is with any machine. Once set up for my 9mm reloading formula and tweaking a few settings on the reloader it is now running great. Overall I would rate the Dillon as superior, especially when you consider their extraordinary warranty and customer service.

If you don’t plan on reloading a large amount of cartridges the Hornady and the Dillon might be reasonably equal without the case feeder attachment. However, if you ever wanted to increase the volume of your reloads and add the case feeder the Dillon is the far better choice.

Hornady Lock n Load - 

Pros:
Cheaper initial cost for the press and the case feeder both
6 total die stages which allows for a powder checker die
The plate advances one half click on the down stroke and one half click on the up stroke. This means less the shell plate jump less and there is slightly less powder spillag. The Dillon can be adjusted to minimize this issue.

Cons
Case feeder didn’t work properly for me
Substantially lower resale value


Dillon -

Pros:
Outstanding factory warranty and customer support
Tremendous market acceptance 
Great resale value
650 compares to Hornady Lock n Load including 6 die stations
Speed and reliability

Cons-

Higher cost
Add ones are expensive ( and you will want add ons like powder checker, string mount, etc )


Of the shooters who participated in the IDPA national championship, survey revealed that of those who reloaded 84% used a Dillon. YMMV


----------



## sjolly

after looking at this thread I have big plans!


----------



## Mberg3220

Still working on mine but these look great.


----------



## JBSquared

Not really archery related but..


----------



## Dltemple84

nice setup!


----------



## Diegov93

One of these days!


----------



## ganderss2424

Two Flints said:


> This is my combined Civil War guns, air rifle, and archery work shop upstairs in my garage. I keep all my toys here and it has become my “getaway” heaven . . .


Nice Cave! I see a Joe B. scuba tank over there in the corner! I was big into airguns a few years ago. would buy sell trade them all the time. Now more into archery. I go in waves. eyeballing ideas for the flex room in my basement now! take care.


----------



## notagoodfish

These are all really nice!


----------



## Siegfried_1984

dude thats unreal I like it


----------



## sousa3819

Pretty cool stuff.


----------



## jon76

very, very nice.


----------



## Nate_IN

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:


----------



## Japflip33

One day I will have a good man cave to post... one day !


----------



## nzabel18

I have dreams my basement will one day look like this.


----------



## cemorales

Wow! These are friggin sweet! I love it when there is a range incorporated into them.


----------



## Hparmer

Some nice set ups


----------



## 208Idaho

dang sweet setup


----------



## Scott1974

Nice. I see I'm not the only one trying to get to 20 posts. Lol.


----------



## stringgun

Here is my cave


----------



## Bassmaster29

I have alot of improving to do !!!


----------



## Montejello

Geez, I am gonna have to get the garage cleaned out to start me up one of these.


----------



## as.ks.ak

I’m currently sitting below the only thing my wife has allowed into the living room thus far. 

Ive got a goat rug, a black tail and goat euro, and soon to be too bears and another goat up in my stairway. But nothing crazy for me I’m in my infancy as AK residency. Haven’t surpassed the 10 yr mark! Plus my collection is still spread all over hell and back. Doubt I’ll ever get my speck, goldeneye, bufflehead, canvasback, whitetail, or turkeys from my old mans house back in KS where I grew up. 

As for my actual man cave, she’s a work in progress. I never really invite others in there so I keep my animals out where folks can admire them as much as I like too. Here’s my cave. Please pass judgment on how much of and utter ****show it is! 





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaybrooks

There are some real nice setups in this thread. Great ideas.


----------



## SethTrahan

I wish mine was that nice


----------



## flat49

Bunch of great looking spaces!


----------



## guateshooter

I had my man cave, but my daughter born....


----------



## EricTreb

Wow


----------



## carsdwl11

Nice setups on here !


----------



## cic

Here’s mine. A few at diy projects. Miter saw mechanical shooter/draw board. Bike stand bow vice.


----------



## KJMeredith

very nice!!


----------



## JFGIII

Awesome bunch of Caves! I especially like the the reclaimed wood bow rack.


----------



## qacwac

I think the next house we buy is going to have to have a basement in it. Man caves always seemed nice, but after looking it these, it's a must-have now.


----------



## JakeRV

looking very good, some great ideas in these pics


----------



## jjjaah

theses all making me hella jealous


----------



## kenklimo

Wow So cool...I am jealous. If I had one I doubt I would ever leave!!


----------



## TBall

Nice


----------



## Martin Chemnitz

MMM, Reloading and Archery


----------



## dbowhunter31

looks awesome!


----------



## Sean1684

Sweet


----------



## Tincher10

What did you use for your bench top?


----------



## AR.Smitty

Nice work! Looks great!


----------



## AR.Smitty

Looks great!


----------



## PRidd17

Looking good guys!


----------



## Hayescj21

Nice man caves!


----------



## Stubby3

Man, I need to get me a cave built.


----------



## bgolden1978

nice


----------



## 21nwingate

cant wait to have my own man cave


----------



## Johnathan 0110

Nice shop.. wish I would build one.


----------



## JasonWillis

Very nice!


----------



## JDReeves

Between all my bikes and other toys/hobbies, I'm going to need a cavern not a cave.


----------



## Robbo Bobcat

very nice and organized


----------



## gdubbmx

Not as nice as some of these, but gets the job done. This room is above my garage. I took what was an empty hayloft, and put up walls, insulation etc. I do anything from archery stuff to computer repair and everything between up here. A little messy, but it's my space so it is what it is lol. Winter time is for cleaning.


----------



## Jgowen

Lookin Good!


----------



## Kaotic1

My Arizona man cave


----------



## Westfork

These are..... inspirational to say the least.


----------



## ArmyArcher63

Here's a pillow you may want for YOUR Man Cave


----------



## tennman68

NIce caves!


----------



## Uhaul

I know this is old but just found this section. Pics are awesome! Thanks


----------



## johnnyyukon

https://www.google.com/maps/contrib...=w520-h260-k-no!7i8704!8i4352!4m3!8m2!3m1!1e1


----------



## Kee Kee Run

Very nice!


----------

